# Looking for train remote control like the original Aristo Train Engineer



## bbusse (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello myLargescale.com Community,

I'm trying to help a friend revive his 15 year old layout. My friend has 2 main lines and 1 trolley route. He has a few of the original Aristocraft Train Engineer remotes and receivers and remotes. Here is a link to an image of what he has: http://ovgrs.editme.com/files/BoxcarPC/TE.jpg
He really liked the simplicity of these simply DC power throttle remotes. He does not want to get into using DCC at this time. He has many engines of various brands. I cannot seem to find any of these original Aristocraft Train Engineer remotes or transmitter for sale anymore.

I suspect these have been discontinued and replaced by the newer 'Aristocraft Revolution Remote Control system'. Can anyone confirm this?

What G scale remote controls are available for purchase at this time that are non-DCC (any brand)? We would like a new train remote that does not require us to open each of his engines up and install a DCC decoder or receiver of some sort. The original aristocraft train engineer was pretty easy to setup and use quickly with any G scale engine.

Please let me know if:
*** Know of any new product solutions, any G scale brand (preferred)
*** You know where we can buy 1 of these old units

Thanks for your time and thoughts!

-Brian


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

*Brian* These come up quite often on Ebay.
Tom


----------



## bbusse (Sep 28, 2012)

@Tom - Thanks for the quick reply. I'll keep and eye on ebay.

@Tom or Anyone - Are there any other brand G scale remote control (non-DCC) train controls on the market?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a 10 amp trackside RCS system that I no longer use and would sell. This is like a TE but has a much smaller transmitter than the TE with better range, but a bigger receiver. You would need to provide an A/C power supply up to 22 volts (but could use dc). I even modified the receiver by adding extra capacitors to the power supply and that resulted in an additional ~0.5 volt of output.

I would take $75 plus shpping.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I have built a few trackside units using my Pocket RailBoss system. It uses a 2.4GHZ 3 button key fob transmitter, and a 5 amp controller. These are special order, as it involves a lot hand work to install it in a proper enclosure. Contact me at [email protected] if interested.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Aristo-Craft's newest version of the Train Engineer, the "Revolution" has a high-capacity trackside receiver that works very much like the old TE trackside units. Like the older version, you need an external power supply to provide the power, and this controller receives the signals from the transmitter and controls the voltage accordingly. 

Later, 

K


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bbusse on 29 Apr 2013 03:18 PM 
@Tom - Thanks for the quick reply. I'll keep and eye on ebay.

@Tom or Anyone - Are there any other brand G scale remote control (non-DCC) train controls on the market?

Brian - I'll second the suggestion for the larger Revolution receiver - it lacks a case but works very well - there is a review and notes on use on my web page at:

Link to article 

dave


----------

